# Yellow bridge



## nicholas23 (May 5, 2008)

i fish under the yellow bridge near the great american ballpark evry wensday and this year i havent caught anything any suggestions?????


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I bet the Reds are scaring the fish away along with most the fans!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

THE REDS WIN!
THE REDS WIN!
Fishing the yellow bridge should be back to normal. Try using Khans hotdogs or popcorn as bait and I bet it will be hammer time!


----------



## nicholas23 (May 5, 2008)

what do you usually catch


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

STDs and an occasional floating brown biscuit.


----------



## nicholas23 (May 5, 2008)

ok ur immature


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I will say I laughed.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

It's great to be 41 and be a bit immature.........catmando


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

big mac bridge on what side?


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

aahhh , near the ballpark, that explains it


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Try different baits and or locations


----------



## nicholas23 (May 5, 2008)

ya the big mac i was thinking about going across the river to the mouth of the licking river theres probably some nice fish over there


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

I take my boat down the licking frequently, and the fish finder usually marks a lot of fish in the mouth of the licking - there's a lot of shore space to fish.


----------



## sabeetz (Aug 26, 2007)

the best ohio river shore fishing i have ever done was by mike finks. The trick is to go to white castle and get a few sacks of half done french fries. The fish love em down there, and i would assume because mike finks dumps there waste into the river.


----------

